# Umbrella Cockatoo discussion



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 6, 2013)

Good morning!!

I work at a veterinary hospital and we have a rescue Umbrella who's lived here many years. Long story and I know this is not the right environment for any bird.

He does alot of typical goofy Cockatoo behaviors and I'd love to find people which experience who can "translate". Thanks!!


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Veterinary Technician, 21 years of critter luvin'
Schlomo aka "Mo" the rescue Sulcata, "man without a face"
"Larry" the Golden Greek..adopted
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis...show dogs extraordinare)

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 6, 2013)

I worked as a bird trainer for a few years..I kept macaws personally but one of my work birds was an umbrella.
Why do you suggest a vet office isn't a good environment? IMO an environment where the bird has lots of company and interaction throughout the majority of the day is a great place! 

Sent from my VS840 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 6, 2013)

I speak U2' ........
What's up?




JD~


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 6, 2013)

Too stressful, too much commotion, closed on Sunday to finding someone to feed him, etc etc.
He's bald. He needs a solid home, lots of attention to him, not pure chaos of a busy hospital with other scared animals. I'm not a fan of "hospital pets".



Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Veterinary Technician, 21 years of critter luvin'
Schlomo aka "Mo" the rescue Sulcata, "man without a face"
"Larry" the Golden Greek..adopted
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis...show dogs extraordinare)

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------



## tortadise (Aug 6, 2013)

Ahh yes. Cockatoos have to be bonded to someone and get attention from that partner. My macaw is bonded to me but does not have the desire like cockatoos. I worked with them years back. I know a great place that has many. But its in TN. Hope you find a local person.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 6, 2013)

Well then if the office is crazy commotion I see what you mean. And a plucker, too.. Most toos have it rough.

Does the hospital have plans to re home him so he would have a different environment? Is that why you started this thread? 


Sent from my VS840 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2013)

I know toos. I used to tame wild ones in the 80's. Been training them ever since. There is a theory circulating that fledgling psittacines need to learn to fly BEFORE they are clipped for certain nueral connections to happen in the brain. Starting stopping and turning at high speed is supposed to make something happen in the brain that won't happen otherwise, and it is said that birds that are allowed to fly for the first few months at least, do not pluck down the road. My limited experience supports this theory. Anyone have experience to refute it?

I also think a vets office with a regular group of staff and a regular routine is a pretty good place for a parrot. All that craziness is not much different than a flock in a tree on the Australian grasslands and forests. Predators coming and going, the flock all racously milling about squawking and squabbling... Just my two cents anyway. The birds I have seen in these sort of situations are usually very well adjusted and "happy".


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 6, 2013)

This poor bird is desperate for attention, yet he tends to pick one person and bite everyone else. I don't take his crap, so he's alienated everyone but me. 

I feel this particular bird needs one person to love and bond to. He is less stressed since we moved him to the break room vs the reception area. But he's still not 100%.

So, I scratch him, talk to him, carry him around, play games.as much as I can on a busy work schedule.

So, here are a few things he does that intrigue me....

Head bang...and I mean the real deal...throws his head up and down in a violent knod. I always tell him "you'd better stop before that thing falls off".

Input? 


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Veterinary Technician, 21 years of critter luvin'
Schlomo aka "Mo" the rescue Sulcata, "man without a face"
"Larry" the Golden Greek..adopted
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis...show dogs extraordinare)

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 6, 2013)

It's always the people who "don't take crap" that are the best bird people  and the bird does well with.

A cockatoo doing a head bang is normal. I worked with a lesser sulfur crested cockatoo that we trained to do that on que as "yes" answers to questions or with a dance sequence. I knew quite a few other sulfurs and a Triton that did that also.
....I don't recall our umbrella or moluccan cockatoo doing that though.

Sent from my VS840 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## DawnH (Aug 6, 2013)

He is most likely bored as well. Sometimes constant head banging can be a sign of neurotic behavior, sometimes just a goofy bird (and Too's are goofy!) There are some very easy and inexpensive foraging toys you can make for him (food goodies as well.) Can someone cut some 2x2's (untreated pine) for him? Drill a hole in the center, string that up and he will have a blast. You can even have a sign up from "Make Tommy a Toy" or something. Kids can "color" the wood blocks with food coloring (using paint brushes) for color and fun. There are SO many cheap and easy things to do to get his mind off of plucking and head banging 24/7. Google "cheap foraging toys" and you will get a TON of info!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 6, 2013)

Sally will do that too ( no pun intended)....and make a goofy giggling noise.... most when we are sitting near by and her wanting attention. Although it's a mere play time and show off in the same regard. I have owned at least 25 species of Medium to large birds in the last 40+years you name it ...all species in the parrot , macaw , conure and cockatoo family. By far the most attention whores' are cockatoos , especially the U2 aka: Umbrella Too'. They mate for life ....so once bonded consider your self "married" 
But like all special working relationships , the love and return a U2 possess and projects towards humans is unsurpassed by ANY bird. I would also consider them to be one of the smartest birds on the planet. They will even fight off an aggressor 100x the size to protect you , and their babies. I have never bred too's because they become nasty as $***...and will take your finger off in a heart beat. ( they have one of the strongest and unique 3 point bites among bird species). Also known to be one of the loudest birds on the planet and can be herd miles away. They are work no doubt and a lifetime commitment ....why you see so many up for adoption and or for sale. I think I could sum it up by saying .. "prepare your self for a 12 year old for life time ! "

â€œSALLY SAYS NITE NITEâ€â€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 7, 2013)

That is the sweetest pic of Sally!! 


I dont have a Cockatoo but I do have a Caique Parrot! (hope you guys dont mind since this is a Cockatoo thread) I wanted to show her off!!   She is a joy to have! She likes to lay on her back and we tickle her tummy.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 7, 2013)

I've equated the head bang to being silly, he mostly does that when he's out with me. He also sits on my lap, sucks in his head and "chews" while staring at me. It's weird, but he seems to do that when he wants cuddles.

Good information people. I've been working with this bird for almost 4 years. Learned alot just by paying attention to him and trying to read him. I just talk to him like I would a 9 year old and that gotten me pretty far. If he tries to bite me, I "bop" him. Works like a charm ;-)
He does not try anymore. 


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................
Veterinary Technician, 21 years of critter luvin'
Schlomo aka "Mo" the rescue Sulcata, "man without a face"
"Larry" the Golden Greek..adopted
Dexter and Lola (Basenjis...show dogs extraordinare)

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.
Sent from my iPad using TortForum mobile app


----------

